# Ski Trip Report for Sugarloaf 3/21-3/26



## skican (Mar 29, 2004)

Well I can't believe it's over. We had the best trip up to the Loaf ever! I was the only person in our party who skied on Monday(from my party) and I started off on Narrow Gauge, what a blast and then I did Kings Landing over and over top to bottom runs without a break. The conditions were just how I like them. It was 22 degrees, my favorite weather to ski in and the snow was fast. I had the biggest smile on my face and from the sounds around me everyone else was having a great day as well. Wahooo's abounding! I then went up to the top and took the best run ever down Gondi Line. I just pointed those skis downhill and took off like a rocket down the trail carving the best turns of my skiing career. When I got the the Gondi house I stopped and plunked myself down in the snow and just enjoyed the views and the sounds of fun! Did I mention the weather? It was awesome all week until Thursday night and it rained cats and dogs. Alot! 
Tuesday we found the pantie tree and had a picinic lunch up there. Pretty little spot and I guess people sometimes hang out late there. We were having beers at the Bag and people were skiing by at 6ish and we were wondering if they were coming down from Horseshoe(pantie tree). Here is another thing we noticed and it actually happened to the hubby. Men sing while skiing at the Loaf. Funniest thing ever. Grown men skiing by us as we sat on the lift and singing at the tops of their lungs. On Thursday we were on the lift and hubby just broke out in song. We both started laughing cause the singing bug had hit him. You really can't help but sing there. Long wide open cruisers all over the mountain and plenty of stashes that the locals won't let me talk about here on the board. My husband met lots of people there and one guy in paticular was very nice to Peter and took him on some of the most awesome runs he has ever had. We are not allowed to discuss his runs as it's a secret. 
By Friday it was so hot, almost too hot to ski. I had to strip most of my layers off and wished I had put my lift ticket on my ski pants as the jacket/shell was just too much. I quit at 2 on Friday and the husband hooked up with a local and skied the rest of the day. I went to the Bag and had a beer and some corn chowder that I will remember always. So sad to leave, but since we are moving up there I am happy to call the Loaf my local hill! We had 5 of the best days ever and the people there are all great. No horror stories to tell. 
This weekend I am off to the River with some gals from work for Parrot Weekend. Anyone going? PM me if you wanna meet up and take some turns.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks for the report! Based on the conditions you saw, how do you think they'll be doing for Reggae Fest? I'm heading up on 4/16 and curious as to how much cover they'll still have...


----------



## skican (Mar 29, 2004)

Greg, I hope that the temps drop a bit cause they need to make snow. When we arrived on Sunday, there was nary a bare spot. When we stood and took our last look on Friday as we were leaving you could see many bare spots. I am not kidding when I say it was raining like crazy! Add in the warm weather and it got skied off pretty quickly Friday and who knows what it was like over the weekend up there. In my town it was warm on Saturday and alot colder Sunday morning. I hope they can make some snow for you this week. I heard the R word for Thursday and Friday. I am in the same boat cause we are at Sunday River this weekend. The sign at the Loaf asks if you know that March is the snowiest month and April is the second snowiest month. Pray hard! Good Luck and end your day at the pantie tree for snacks and sunset.


----------

